# Dringende Hilfe zur Buttonerstelung



## nethawk (9. Februar 2004)

Hallo, 

ich bräuchte eure hilfe, und zwar bräuchte ich diesen Butten







aber statt der Aufschrift "download" mit "gallery"
genau in der Schriftart und Größe,

ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen, 


Danke


----------



## nethawk (9. Februar 2004)

kann mir keiner von Euch helfen


----------



## limekiln (19. März 2004)

wenn Du es noch brauchst, nimm Mailkontakt zu mir auf, ich denke, das kriege ich hin.
mailto: limekiln2000@aol.com
wenn Du den Namen der Schrift noch kennst, wäre es hilfreich, dann muß ich nicht solange suchen.

Gruß
Bernd


----------

